# Rear control arm bolts.....help!?!?!?



## mattg7890 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am in the process of re-assembling my 1969 GTO. I bought a bolt kit from Totally Stainless and went assemble the rear suspension. I see that the there are two different sized bolts for the control arms. (4) 4 1/2" bolts and (4) 4" bolts. I could havsworn that all eight bolts were the same length. Anyone have any clue? The 4" bolts worked fine for the upper control arm ends mounted to the frame with the reinforcement bar but when I tried to put the lowers on with the longer bolts they aren't threaded far enough to bolt securely. Anyone have any idea or did I get the wrong bolts? Thanks to anyone who can provide some insight.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

they should be all the same length.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Kit could be for many cars like Bbodys The 12 bolts control arms might be bigger on the frame side on them.


----------

